# Volunteering in Mexico?



## kelder (Aug 12, 2008)

Hola a todos,
Hi everyone. I'm a 28 year old who's going to be moving from Madrid to Campeche at the beginning of September, with my husband (Spanish) who has been transfered with his job. I've never been to Mexico before, but lived in several different countries - so I'm not so much worried about the move but excited and nervous. I won't be working because I won't have the papers. But I speak Spanish and would really love to make full use of my time. Is voluteering common in Mexico? 
Another question is: does anyone have any practical advice about using international moving companies to Mexico from Europe. Customs taxes blah blah blah...?
and the last thing is.....anyone in Campeche?!

Un saludo


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Your husband's company personnel department should be able to give you advice on the moving arrangements, as well as support. Yes, many expats do volunteer informally in Mexico, so long as it doesn't displace a Mexican worker.


----------



## kelder (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for your reply Rvgringo. Of course what his company _should_ do and what his company_ does_ are two different things! More often than not with Spanish companies hay que buscarse la vida!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you are shipping household goods, you're husband will need to visit the nearest Mexican Consulate or Embassy to apply for an FM3 Visa and prepare a Menaje de Casa for your goods. They'll provide the details, but his company may already have participated in the FM3 application because it must include permission to work for the Mexican branch. You and your child may get FM3s at the same time, or enter on an FMT tourist visa and apply later, in Mexico. However, it will be most convenient to have all of your FM3s with concurrent expiration/renewal dates which must be met each year. I can't advise on international shippers from Spain.


----------



## kelder (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice. Good to think about little details like doing all our visas at the same time for renewing them later.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I liked Campeche, and hung out there for a week doing not much of anything. I stayed in a hostel dormitory (I'm a cheap traveler), and when I woke up in the morning I could look over my toes and see the cathedral! A view from my dorm bed.

Some other people like Campeche, too. I thought you might enjoy this article by an early retiree (at 35!) about a week in Campeche.


----------

